# McAfee keeps turning itself off?



## Lyarrah (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm running McAfee Security Center on Windows XP, and I've already checked for all updates and I'm up to date. McAfee turns itself off every few hours, spontaneously, without me doing anything in particular (it's happened sometimes while I'm using FireFox, sometimes while I'm watching videos, and sometimes when I'm in the other room). The amount of time isn't consistant as well, with the shortest being 20 minutes, the longest being at least a full day.

I'm really confused and I'm tired of seeing a bubble pop up every few hours saying "Your computer is not protected!". I'm guessing I've got a trojan of some form, which is frustrating because I _just_ got rid of the 7.7.7.0/google-redirect nonsense with HijackThis and Malwarebytes'. Doubley annoying because I'd never gotten any form of virus/trojan before this last month, even though my internet habits haven't changed any... I'm also a little Windows-dumb at the moment since 90% of my computer use in the last three years has been Ubuntu.

When I click on McAfee when it says I'm not protected, it says I'm not protected on "Computer and Files" and "Email and IM", so I'll promptly hit "fix" and everything will be hunky-dory for a few hours.

I've tried rebooting the computer a few times and every time it eventually starts again. Virus Scan and Malwarebytes' have both come back clean. Any suggestions?


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

could you please post your hijack this log here?
we could have a look as to whether you're computer is still infected or not.


----------



## Lyarrah (Jun 13, 2009)

Posted here: http://forums.techguy.org/malware-r...3-hjt-log-mcafee-turning-off.html#post6749574

Plus added: My computer is also now apparently back to its old tricks about making it most of the way through shut down... then freezing on the blue shut down screen. And then sometimes freezing before it even makes it past the dell loading screen on startup, but only after I've had to hard shut down it. Argh.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

since you have posted in the malware removal forum please continue there.
there is all probability that you have been infected by malware.


----------



## Sheilajeanne (Jun 14, 2009)

Gee, I had that problem too! When my computer posted a warning that the (something) memory (virtual memory?) was dangerously low, it would obligingly turn itself off to free up space!

I tried numerous fixes myself (uninstall, reinstall, etc.) before finally calling McAfee tech support. The really scary thing was that the computer would be moving like molasses in January while all this was going on, and I was totally unprotected from viruses until I got McAfee up and running again.

The problems started after I did a McAfee update. (My memory is hazy on this because it was a few years ago, but I think it was the annual license renewal update.

What did they suggest? Uninstall, reinstall. Call them back if the problem persisted.

I fixed it by doing only Step 1 of what they suggested.

Then I installed AVG Free. Haven't had a problem with THAT turning itself off!


----------

